# sand fleas



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

hasanyone found any amount of sand fleas at pensacola beach?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

A very good amount are out now.


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been finding more at high tide.


----------

